# Warrior bike ???



## mdtrek (Oct 10, 2009)

*Warrior bike ??? Need help identifying this bike*

Hi fellow bikers. I just picked up this bike today at the covered bridge festival in parke county Indiana.  I know nothing about this bike but I am sure some of you could.  Please and thank you. 
Was wondering is it by Firestone?


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 12, 2009)

looks like a murray built bike from the 60's sold at probably at a department store


----------



## partsguy (Oct 12, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> looks like a murray built bike from the 60's sold at probably at a department store




Nope, sprocket is slightly different. I can't see the rear dropouts. What is the serial number?


----------



## mdtrek (Oct 12, 2009)

*more pics*



classicfan1 said:


> Nope, sprocket is slightly different. I can't see the rear dropouts. What is the serial number?




Here are more pics.  I hope I got what you wanted but I can not locate a serial number. Any ideas where that might be.  I have looked below the handlebars on that tube, on the rear hub but no luck.

http://picasaweb.google.com/mike.mdtrek/Details#


----------



## partsguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I see markings on the rear dropouts. Tell us what those are, you never know if they might mean something or not. Also, check really good (and clean if necesary) under the crankcase.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes, Warrior was one of Firestone's models. This one was made by Snyder around 1958-60s. Basically the same as a Rollfast or Hawthorne from the same era. Evolution of the bicycle Vol 1 shows a 1959 Firestone ad with Snyder built bikes, including the Warrior. The seat tube decals look different though. Also I'd say that chainguard is from something else and/or modified.


----------



## mdtrek (Oct 15, 2009)

*Thanks*

I greatly appreciate the response and you confirm what someone else has told me about this in the middleweight category.    A bike made by HP Snyder with Rollfast commonly called and firestone warrior was the brand.  The chain guard was from an early bike around 1930 to 1940.  I am really starting to love this hobby but it is addicting.


----------

